# (8750h) ThrottleStop FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits locked after reboot.



## scripted (Apr 25, 2020)

I wanted to adjust the turbo limits on my i7 8750h but the controls are locked. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Read some of the other recent threads on the same issue please.



unclewebb said:


> If ThrottleStop reports Locked then voltage control has been locked, likely by the BIOS.  Going back to Windows 8.1 is not going to help if the BIOS locked voltage control.
> 
> Intel's official announcement about Plundervolt was in December 2019 but there were manufacturers like HP that were already locking down voltage control in November 2019 or even sooner than this.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 25, 2020)

The locked CPU voltage control and the locked turbo ratio limits are both part of the recent Intel microcode update that OEMs have started force feeding onto their customer's computers, typically via Windows Update.  You can try going  back to a previous BIOS version.

To control CPU speed, the only option left is to adjust the Speed Shift Max variable in the TPL window.


----------



## MAthu (Oct 14, 2020)

I have the same problem, can anyone fix it? I went back to an older version of BIOS, but it didn't work


----------

